# Chi-mergency! One eye has turned cloudy blue/grey



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Yesterday morning Fiddle had a bit more than usual eye goop. I cleaned it and checked her eye and it looked fine. Today she has not been using her eye, trying to keep it shut, it's very watery and clearly sore and has turned cloudy blue/grey. It's a public holiday here today so I have to wait till tomorrow to see the vet! 

Does anyone know what this is? Google isn't much help - just says cataracts


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I would find an emergency vet pronto!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I agree, there is bound to be a vet open somewhere. Please keep us posted..


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I'll be thinking of you & Fiddle & hope all turns out ok. But I agree...it would be worth searching for & taking her to an ER vet...


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Definitely find an ER vet if you can hun, eyes are not something to mess with which I'm sure is why you are concerned in the 1st place...let us know how it goes.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks so much for your comments and support. I ended up heading to a vet around the corner who had 1 on call vet. 

Fiddle had a small cut/puncture on her cornea, very likely that it was from Nala (as she has previously scratched Fid's other eye but not as severe)

We have an ointment and some anti inflamitery drops for her food. In 2 days we need to take her back to check if the blueish colour has started to go. 

I will keep you posted, but it should be a positive result. 

Thanks again


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

glad she is on the mend -- I would have been freaking out!! a few times mine have gotten minor eye injuries as well, dogs play rough sometimes. thankfully its never been anything serious.


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

I wish Fiddle a speedy recovery and Mommy, try not to worry too much.

Tori


----------

